
Ask HN: What are the features you want in Hacker News? - rajasimon
I&#x27;m planning to build a subscription service for Hacker News notification. And I wanted to know besides notification service what else I can build in top of Hacker News API.<p>Suggestions welcome.
======
caymanjim
While you're welcome to add whatever features you want to an external tool,
for me the biggest appeal to Hacker News is that it has almost no features. I
come here because it's simple, clean, and distraction-free. I don't want any
new features. I suspect much of the HN audience is here for the same reason.

~~~
rajasimon
Yes I also don’t want any feature inside hacker news but i check hacker news
few times a day and some days I don’t.

What I planning now is some kinda trigger like google alerts. It should be so
simple and can able to send notifications to my mobile or twitter dm or
anywhere.

I want to track some one mentioned my name on hacker news or wanted to track
Website mentioned and the list goes on.

I know similar service already available hacker news watcher and ifttt... So I
wanted to make something different this time but not sure what that is ha ha.
I will do some research if I get free time.

Thanks for your support

